# Website with EMI option except Ebay !



## xtremevicky (Jun 29, 2011)

I am looking to buy Seagate 2TB external 3.5 Inch.

Any websites which offer EMI option on Credit cards .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Try @ Ebay.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

@mithun

you have given the EXACT SITE which Op doesnt want


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2011)

try techshop.in (though prices are lil but higher)


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 30, 2011)

Prices are very high and they dont take HDFC credit cards. 

Guess this is a dead end .


----------



## azzu (Jul 1, 2011)

Letsbuy.com ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 1, 2011)

Does Letsbuy have EMI ? :O

Checked , They dont have EMI !


----------



## grinning_devil (Jul 25, 2011)

try shopping.indiatimes.com .....


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

Can you not convert the CC debit amount to EMI on the CC itself..?


----------



## grinning_devil (Jul 25, 2011)

As i mentioned, Indiatimes is a safe bet to get EMI's - for instance a 2TB Seagate drive is available for 818/month - for 6 months = 4908 - no additional charges.  

Buy Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk - DESK (STAC2000300) online, Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 3.5 Inch 2 TB External Hard Disk - DESK (STAC2000300) Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay . Letsbuy has now EMI option for Citibank customers .

@Asingh : That method attracts Interest right ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

^^
Yups.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

In that Case the no interest option is better  .


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 25, 2011)

Letsbuy has EMI option available now on all products above Rs 2000. And the plus point is that it is true 0% EMI. Bought Galaxy Pro last week on EMI from there.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

It is only for Citibank customers


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. I've a Citibank credit card, so I didn't notice


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> It is only for Citibank customers



With CC, that is.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea . EMI option with CC of Citibank .


----------

